# Turkey Fan/Beard/Spur Mounts



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Man now i like yours alot too Cedar......Very nice. Where did you get the board like the turkey head......


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

steelhead1001 said:


> Man now i like yours alot too Cedar......Very nice. Where did you get the board like the turkey head......


http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Van-*****-Turkey-Tail-Kits-C31.aspx

Another one I have used......

http://www.walnutcreekhardwood.com/shop/products.cfm?catid=86


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

One I did last year with a Walnut Creek one...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Goosedowner24 said:


> Waz if ya do them like I do for the fan there's us no meat left on them at all
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Which way is that?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Im liking the mounts guys...keep them coming. Im getting some good ideas for this one particular bird Im after (for the last couple years :lol. He's one that will get his own mount by himself.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Yep keep posting them, like them all too!


----------



## springscreek (Dec 30, 2011)

I tried a cape mount on last years bird...here it is.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

springscreek said:


> I tried a cape mount on last years bird...here it is.


Very Nice SpringCreek, I like it


----------



## Huntinman (Feb 7, 2001)

Heres one I did last year. Homemade.








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Goosedowner24 (Jan 24, 2013)

I pluck every main tail feather and the second row and lay them on table one at time then the second row on top then a little bondo to out back goi


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OutHouser (May 6, 2009)

Here are 2 I did. The wing span mount I custom did myself and have other small plaques that I will put the beard & spurs on from future birds to line across the bottom of the mount.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy crap Houser, that wing span mount is awesome! You should combine that with the fan mount for an amazing piece!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

